# Star Wars: Rey-Darstellerin Daisy Ridley steigt nach Episode 9 aus



## Icetii (30. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Rey-Darstellerin Daisy Ridley steigt nach Episode 9 aus* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Rey-Darstellerin Daisy Ridley steigt nach Episode 9 aus*


----------



## MichaelG (30. November 2017)

Klar, sie will sich nicht auf eine Rolle festlegen lassen. Das kann für einen Darsteller schon ein Fluch sein, weil er sonst schlecht andere Angebote bekommt weil es sonst heißt Rey = Star Wars. Paßt nicht in unser Konzept.


----------



## kidou1304 (30. November 2017)

Surprise..wenn die kommende Trilogi völlig neue Orte und Charaktere behandeln soll..xD


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. November 2017)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> Surprise..wenn die kommende Trilogi völlig neue Orte und Charaktere behandeln soll..xD



Es ist ja nicht ausgeschlossen, das trotzdem der Hauptstrang fortgeführt wird.


----------



## Enisra (30. November 2017)

wobei das aber auch aus Verhandlungstaktischen Gründen gemacht wird


----------



## Angeldust (30. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Klar, sie will sich nicht auf eine Rolle festlegen lassen. Das kann für einen Darsteller schon ein Fluch sein, weil er sonst schlecht andere Angebote bekommt weil es sonst heißt Rey = Star Wars. Paßt nicht in unser Konzept.



Weil es Harrison Ford so sehr geschadet hat auf Indi und Han festgelegt gewesen zu sein...^^

Wenn man nicht gerade in Drogen versackt wie Luke und Leia kann man durchaus auch als SW-Darsteller gut Karriere machen. Ewan McGregor und Liam Neeson hat es nun auch nicht geschadet.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. November 2017)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Ewan McGregor und Liam Neeson hat es nun auch nicht geschadet.



Die hatten aber auch beide schon vor Star Wars die ein oder andere größere Rollen gehabt


----------



## Enisra (30. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die hatten aber auch beide schon vor Star Wars die ein oder andere größere Rollen gehabt



nja, bei den Prequels waren jetzt eigentlich keine Frischen Darsteller dabei wie jetzt zu ANH da waren eigentlich von den Großen auf dem Bild nur Tarkin und Obi Wan und Ford sollte auch nicht mal genommen werden, weil er schon in American Graffiti auftrat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Dezember 2017)

Macht mich einerseits traurig, denn wenn sie nicht mehr dabei sein wird kann es dann auch mit Boyega und Isaac nicht weiter gehen. Dabei hab ich dieses Trio gleich auf dem ersten Blick ins Herz geschlossen... [emoji20] 

Aber warten wir erstmal ab, heute Entscheidungen können morgen oder übermorgen wieder hinfällig sein. In Hollywood ist Meinungsänderung alltäglich. [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2017)

Siehe Daniel Craig der trotz aller Weigerungen zu vor trotzdem wieder als Bond antritt.


----------

